# Fronts grill removal without bumper removal????



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Its all finished up.
here are some quick pics


























I just got the black titanium grill surround to install and I hear you can remove the front grill without removing the bumper. The thread in the DIY section doesn't work anymore. I think IrishPride was the creator


Anyone have another link for this? I want to do the install tomorrow night at a friends house.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

there is no way (that i know of) to take off the grille with out removing the bumper... when i did it on mine, i removed the bumper and in edition to being clipped into the back of the bumper there were screws (two?) holding it in.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

FreeGolf said:


> there is no way (that i know of) to take off the grille with out removing the bumper... when i did it on mine, i removed the bumper and in edition to being clipped into the back of the bumper there were screws (two?) holding it in.


i concur w/ the statement above...

irishpride did do it, but he also cracked the grill. i'm sure there is no clean way of doing it w/o removing the bumper.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

yeah there is. there was a thread on it before the forums switched over.

its how we got my stock grill off and my FK one on.

google it, you'll find it.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

in all seriousness i think it would take more time trying to remove the old grille and install the new one with out damage and with out removing the bumper than it would to simply do it the proper way... 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...removal-without-removing-the-bumper?p=2385871

it took me about an hour with a buddy helping the first time, i could prolly do it in under forty-five minutes now if i had to do it again alone.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

damn i got soo goo at it i can take bumper off in 20 min or less


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

tp. said:


> damn i got soo goo at it i can take bumper off in 20 min or less


yeah no kidding. I have had mine off about 5 times this summer.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

yeah i think i will just remove the bumper and do it the right way. doesnt look too complex just bolts and screws.


has anyone actually just replaced the trim around the grill or only done the full grill?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i only did the full grille however i inspected the grille and the trim looks simple enough to remove... snap fit clips similar to the strip found on the filler plates.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Ifits prior to 08 you can. It's not screws, it's like a plug you gotta pull thourgh. I can now install any grill on the fly. If it has screws you have to pull the bumper the first time. Afterwards you not put screws back in.


----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

Just remove the silver surround and two screws up top under the hood, and start unclipping stuff with a flathead screwdriver. When you can start pulling the front away, attempt to access the hidden screws by reaching through. I ended up ripping mine off as the screws are not necessary to hold the grill on(and aren't even included on some model years).

If you don't particularly care for the flawlessness of the grill coming off, you can do it in 10 minutes.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

got it all finished up tonight. had some friends over, took a long break to have some grub in between.

i turned the wheels to one side, jacked the car up on the passenger side. this allowed me decent access to everything i needed.

removed the whole bumper. the hardest part were the tabs to get the whole grill out. Luckily one of my friends was over that is an Audi technician. he had done this before and offered helpful assistance.

but its all back on now with only two extra screws from the underpan. the plastic was too mangled from previous removal to fit back properly but no biggie.

it looks great. I will take some pics tomorrow and post them up top. next is to paint the two chrome strips in the plate panel. but i will leave the rings chrome.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

pics in first post.

next weekend i will paint the two chrome strips in the filler panel.


----------

